# digues ~ digues-me / digues ~ digue'm



## Xiscomx

En mallorquí usam _digue'm_ (forma enclítica) per a la segona persona del singular de l'infinitiu l'imperatiu del verb _dir_ (en castellà _dime_).
El meu desig és saber si aquesta estructura és coneguda en altres llocs i si algú pot documentar el fet de la desaparició de la '_s_' en afegir l'enclític.
Qualsevol comentari serà benvingut i agraït.


----------



## ernest_

Suposo que vols dir _imperatiu_ i no infinitiu. Aquesta forma és ben coneguda a Catalunya, de fet és la forma estàndard (oral) en el català oriental del Principat. Un fenomen semblant és _conèixe'm_ (_conèixer-me_), _conèixe't_ (_conèixer-te_), etc.


----------



## Xiscomx

Sí, és clar, _imperatiu _pertocava dir.
Gràcies per la teva informació. On la podria documentar?


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> On la podria documentar?


Al Optimot. Fitxa 7804/1.


----------



## Xiscomx

Muchas gracias @Circunflejo, la consulta ha sido beneficiosa.


----------



## Elxenc

Xiscomx no acabava d'entendre la teua demanda, fins que no he anat a la fitxa indicada. Jo diria, no ho puc assegurar, que pel País Valencià s'usa; n'és la que jo usaria, perquè la forma valenciana més estesa es "dis-me", però com a mi mai no m'agradat.., no l'he usada mai. Encara que recòrrec al "digues" sense afegir-li el pronom.


----------



## tenienteramires

Si dius "digue'm", t'entendran en qualsevol territori. En la meua zona diem "di-me", també ens mengem la -s de "dis" (dis-me > di-me), però també ho fem amb altres verbs: fes-m'ho > fe-m-ho.


----------



## Elxenc

tenienteramires said:


> Si dius "digue'm", t'entendran en qualsevol territori. En la meua zona diem "di-me", també ens mengem la -s de "dis" (dis-me > di-me), però també ho fem amb altres verbs: fes-m'ho > fe-m-ho.



Al País Valencià també en algúns llocs i en alguns verbs hom menja l'esse de l'imperatiu. No me n'he adonat fins que he vist el "fe-m-ho"; també ho he sentit, però hi ha dos versions: la més estesa, al meu parer (orella), seria fe-me-hu; i la segona, però pel migjorn valencià, que seria " fe-m'ho". Se sent una e una miqueta llarga.


----------



## Dymn

_"Digue'm"_ diria que és l'única forma en català central, ningú no diu mai "_digues-me_" i sonaria completament marcià. En català nord-occidental he sentit "_dis-me_" bàsicament.


----------



## tenienteramires

Elxenc said:


> Al País Valencià també en algúns llocs i en alguns verbs hom menja l'esse de l'imperatiu. No me n'he adonat fins que he vist el "fe-m-ho"; també ho he sentit, però hi ha dos versions: la més estesa, al meu parer (orella), seria fe-me-hu; i la segona, però pel migjorn valencià, que seria " fe-m'ho". Se sent una e una miqueta llarga.



Això ja és una altra qüestió: la pronunciació del pronom "ho", que depenent del context i del parlar s'ha de pronunciar d'una manera o d'una altra. A la meua comarca diem "dis-m'ho" i "fes-m'ho", pronunciats [dímew] i [fémew].


----------



## Doraemon-

Elxenc said:


> Al País Valencià també en algúns llocs i en alguns verbs hom menja l'esse de l'imperatiu. No me n'he adonat fins que he vist el "fe-m-ho"; també ho he sentit, però hi ha dos versions: la més estesa, al meu parer (orella), seria fe-me-hu; i la segona, però pel migjorn valencià, que seria " fe-m'ho". Se sent una e una miqueta llarga.



En sona marcià (com han dit més a dalt), al valencià meridional al menys.
Per ací /'fes.mew/ correspondria a fes-m'ho i /'fe.mew/ a fem-ho.
[O bé amb les variants de  pronunciació del pronom "ho": /o/, /u/, /ew/].
No diferencieu oralment fes-m'ho i fem-ho, allà al sud?

Respecte al _digue'm_, sempre m'ha xocat, com _coneixe'ns_, però bé, per allà al nord i a les illes ho diuen així. Mira que és fàcil dir_ dis-me   _(broma)


----------

